
AppDowner: A BitTorrent Powered iPhone App Store - peter123
http://torrentfreak.com/appdowner-a-bittorrent-powered-iphone-app-store-090626/
======
jsz0
Doesn't sound like a very good idea. How many people are really going to leave
this app active, drain their battery, and eat into their 5GB cap? What if they
go out of cellular range while seeding? Why not just host the files on a
server that has vastly more bandwidth? I don't recall Apple DMCA takedowning
any Jailbreak apps so it's not like a centralized distribution point is really
a huge concern (yet) Perhaps I'm just misunderstanding how this is supposed to
work because it seems like too bad of an idea to be true.

------
buugs
I highly doubt people will be (jail)breaking their phones for it.

~~~
noelchurchill
No, but people who have already jailbroken their phones will use it.

~~~
Zev
Because people who don't want to pay for apps have no problems paying AT&T for
extra bandwidth usage?

------
noelchurchill
What are the other best ways to get your apps on peoples phones without going
through the apple app store?

